# left side headache, eye and ear pain



## pradeepa (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first post in the forum and this is for my mom. 
She is suffering from Type-2 diabetes for over 15 years. Doctors have not advised her to take insulin yet, as she has managed to keep the levels low with medications. Past few months she is complaining about pain in the left side ear, eye and head more like a migraine/sharp pain which is not persistent. We checked with doctors as the scan report came out to be normal and nothing to be worried about we still do not know the cause of the pain. Is this normal? how do we go about consulting this? Could it be nerve weakness? as she is also taking medications for nerve weakness. 
Your advice on this will be much appreciated. 

thanks,
-p


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi pradeepa, welcome to the forum  It's not something I have heard mentioned in the context of diabetes. I wonder if she needs her ears syringing? I know that in the past I have experienced localised pain due to too much wax. Or possibly it is related to a problem with teeth? What does her doctor say?


----------



## Robin (Dec 31, 2016)

I get pain on one side of my head and behind the eye if my sinuses are blocked, has your mothers GP considered sinusitis? It's something that she needs to explore further with her GP.


----------



## khskel (Dec 31, 2016)

You say not persistent. Do they occur at the same time everyday and do painkillers have any effect?


----------



## Amigo (Dec 31, 2016)

There is a very painful condition called trigeminal neuralgia which causes bad stabbing pains like this. I hope it's not that but I'm mentioning it because it's often overlooked as a cause.


----------



## pradeepa (Dec 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi pradeepa, welcome to the forum  It's not something I have heard mentioned in the context of diabetes. I wonder if she needs her ears syringing? I know that in the past I have experienced localised pain due to too much wax. Or possibly it is related to a problem with teeth? What does her doctor say?


Thank you, she did consult with an ear doctor and he said there is no problem with ears, then she consulted with an eye doctor and he said there is nothin to worry about vision as well but he said this could be due to cold weather and has prescribed mild pain killers.We have not consulted a dentist yet, it could be a good idea to do so.


----------



## pradeepa (Dec 31, 2016)

Robin said:


> I get pain on one side of my head and behind the eye if my sinuses are blocked, has your mothers GP considered sinusitis? It's something that she needs to explore further with her GP.


thanks, doctors think she dint have any other symptoms for sinuses.


----------



## pradeepa (Dec 31, 2016)

khskel said:


> You say not persistent. Do they occur at the same time everyday and do painkillers have any effect?


Almost everyday that if she touches her left side of scalp it pains more.


----------



## pradeepa (Dec 31, 2016)

Amigo said:


> There is a very painful condition called trigeminal neuralgia which causes bad stabbing pains like this. I hope it's not that but I'm mentioning it because it's often overlooked as a cause.


I hope not too, she said she has pain continuously some days that when she touches her scalp/left part of head it pains more.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 31, 2016)

Has she had her B12 checked?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 1, 2017)

It's almost certainly a nerve pain, if the scalp feels tender. Amigo says it could be trigeminal neuralgia, or, as Lillian sugests B12 and some other deficiencies can cause neuralgia.  What it isn't is anything to do with diabetes.

While it might be nothing to worry about to the doctors, it is to her, so she should ask the doctor for a further opinion. My money would be on trigeminal neuralgia.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 1, 2017)

Mike beat me to it, I was just going to suggest it might be worth getting her B12 tested especially if she takes metformin, when my levels were low I had trigeminal neuralgia caused by the lack of B12, it was super painful. My dad had the exact same issue three months later which was spooky, I didn't take metformin (wasn't diabetic then) but he'd been on it for 10 years at that stage.  It was a dentist who diagnosed me and insisted I get a B12 test (gave me a letter for the doctor) because he could see I also had angular chellitis (sores at the side of the mouth) a red tongue and a dry mouth with ulcers.  Once I was sorted that triggered my dad's diagnosis as well (brilliant dentist!), because he had the same issues.  His GP wasn't even aware that metformin can interfere with B12 absorption in some people, he consulted a specialist who confirmed it.  Anyway I ramble.  It does bring me to a point though aside from B12 levels a dentist might be a good idea to rule out dental issues.  Originally my dentist thought it might be a wisdom tooth pressing on the nerve or jaw misalignment so I'm guessing they must be relatively common causes too.  Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 1, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Has she had her B12 checked?


No she hasn't. We shall get it checked sooner.


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It's almost certainly a nerve pain, if the scalp feels tender. Amigo says it could be trigeminal neuralgia, or, as Lillian sugests B12 and some other deficiencies can cause neuralgia.  What it isn't is anything to do with diabetes.
> 
> While it might be nothing to worry about to the doctors, it is to her, so she should ask the doctor for a further opinion. My money would be on trigeminal neuralgia.


Thanks, I would ask doctors to get that checked for her. I may be naive in this but if this is all nerve related pain why it is more on the outer ear and the frontal left head? are they related?
If it helps below are the tablets she is been taking prescribed by Indian doctors from a reputed private hospital.

Diabetes  = Forxiga 10mg , Exermet GM 501, Janumet 500mg
Blood Pressure control = Olmezest 40
Tonact-ASP 75


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 1, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Mike beat me to it, I was just going to suggest it might be worth getting her B12 tested especially if she takes metformin, when my levels were low I had trigeminal neuralgia caused by the lack of B12, it was super painful. My dad had the exact same issue three months later which was spooky, I didn't take metformin (wasn't diabetic then) but he'd been on it for 10 years at that stage.  It was a dentist who diagnosed me and insisted I get a B12 test (gave me a letter for the doctor) because he could see I also had angular chellitis (sores at the side of the mouth) a red tongue and a dry mouth with ulcers.  Once I was sorted that triggered my dad's diagnosis as well (brilliant dentist!), because he had the same issues.  His GP wasn't even aware that metformin can interfere with B12 absorption in some people, he consulted a specialist who confirmed it.  Anyway I ramble.  It does bring me to a point though aside from B12 levels a dentist might be a good idea to rule out dental issues.  Originally my dentist thought it might be a wisdom tooth pressing on the nerve or jaw misalignment so I'm guessing they must be relatively common causes too.  Hope you get it sorted soon


Thanks, I dont think she takes metformin

If it helps below are the tablets she is been taking prescribed by Indian doctors from a reputed private hospital.

Diabetes  = Forxiga 10mg , Exermet GM 501, Janumet 500mg
Blood Pressure control = Olmezest 40
Tonact-ASP 75


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 1, 2017)

pradeepa said:


> Thanks, I dont think she takes metformin
> 
> If it helps below are the tablets she is been taking prescribed by Indian doctors from a reputed private hospital.
> 
> ...



Pradeepa, she is taking metformin.  If you google exermet and janumet, you will find that exermet is a combination of glimepiride and metformin, and janumet is a combination of sitagliptin and metformin.  The 'met' in the names is the clue!


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 1, 2017)

silentsquirrel said:


> Pradeepa, she is taking metformin.  If you google exermet and janumet, you will find that exermet is a combination of glimepiride and metformin, and janumet is a combination of sitagliptin and metformin.  The 'met' in the names is the clue!


Oh I see, thanks this is an useful information. So I believe this is a side effect of those tablets. As she cannot stop taking those tablets for diabetes will B12 injection solve the issue? can I suggest my doctor to think in this direction?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 2, 2017)

I may be completely wrong but I had similar symptoms when I had Bells Palsy at the beginning of 2012. All I can suggest is keep talking to the doctor. I Hope things get better soon


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 4, 2017)

Our doctor is completely rejecting that fact that it could be B12 deficiency. He strongly feels it is water accumulation in the head which is causing this.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2017)

pradeepa said:


> Our doctor is completely rejecting that fact that it could be B12 deficiency. He strongly feels it is water accumulation in the head which is causing this.


What is he proposing to do about it? Can she get a second opinion from another GP?


----------



## Lilian (Jan 4, 2017)

pradeepa said:


> Our doctor is completely rejecting that fact that it could be B12 deficiency. He strongly feels it is water accumulation in the head which is causing this.


Ask him if he would put it in writing his reasons for believing it is not B12 related and his reasons for not doing a B12 test.    Until she is tested she should not be taking any B12 supplements or Folate.    If he asks why, just say it is for your personal records.     They tend to get a bit scared that you might sue if they are wrong and will usually arrange for a test


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> What is he proposing to do about it? Can she get a second opinion from another GP?


She has decided to consult an other doctor. I hope it is nothing serious but really worrying.


----------



## pradeepa (Jan 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> What is he proposing to do about it? Can she get a second opinion from another GP?


She got and one says it is sinus and other rejects it totally  . We may have to get a third opinion.


----------

